

Games and trash talking in the workplace foster better team interaction - sumeetjain
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/03/19/bab.html

======
alfredp
Foosball tables would work too right? But I can see the appeal of a card game.

~~~
ebun
I think so. Along with billiard and table tennis tables.

I interned at Sun (R.I.P.) back in 2003 and their game tables were always
full. I could challenge anyone, from fellow interns to managers to senior
engineers, and get a game going.

No matter what our positions were in the company, on the game tables, we were
equals. And shit talking was spat pretty heavily as well :-D

It was a great environment and I personally felt that it helped build the
level of trust (for me) and bring everyone together.

------
eru
Real men play Diplomacy.

